# Newbie



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi everybody, just to say hello and introduce myself, my name is Richard and live on the Isle of Wight, I'm now retired and am very interested in general antique pocket watches, only have 2 at the moment, a Waltham open faced and a Swiss ladies fob,

I would like to ask for some help in identifying the hallmark of the Swiss fob as I am trying to find the date of it,









it's the numbers at the top i'm stuck on, 9772 with what looks like a number 1 on its side underneath, hope somebody might know.

Regards Richard


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I not sure but i think swiss hallmarks only verify the silver content ie yours is 875 or above because of the bear hallmark. The numbers are probably just the makers serial number. If you post apicture of the movement some one may be able to give you an estimate as to age.


----------



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Many thanks seemore, I will take photo of the movement and post.

Regards Richard


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

conekicker said:


> Hi everybody, just to say hello and introduce myself, my name is Richard and live on the Isle of Wight, I'm now retired and am very interested in general antique pocket watches, only have 2 at the moment, a Waltham open faced and a Swiss ladies fob,
> 
> I would like to ask for some help in identifying the hallmark of the Swiss fob as I am trying to find the date of it,
> 
> ...


Has that made the link work? Ah yes...just needed to tweak the code a bit....afraid I can't help with the watch though.


----------



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Many thanks Rog, i will get the hang of this photo mallarky one day, any way I have taken a few more snaps of the watch that I would like identified, it's not worth much but its condition is very good, here goes !!!


----------



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Thought I would post my humble 2 watches, but I'd love to know what would fit on baby stand, any ideas ? it's only 33 mm between posts.


----------



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

conekicker said:


>


Well...you could try a ladies PW....here's my wife's at 30mm...










...or you could try a sovereign case...this is mine that I wear on the other end of my double Albert watch chain...also 30mm...


----------



## conekicker (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for reply Rog, I love that sovereign case, that's given me a few more ideas to go on.

Oppologies for posting my photo twice, not sure how to delete one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

conekicker said:


> Thanks for reply Rog, I love that sovereign case, that's given me a few more ideas to go on.
> 
> Oppologies for posting my photo twice, not sure how to delete one.


I don't think you can do it yourself after the 'edit ' time has run out. You have around 15 minutes to edit a post initially, (edit button down at bottom right) so you can change/delete the photos and text, but not the thread title. Most people therefore delete the second post and just put an apology up instead....something along the lines of 'Sorry, double post, this one deleted'. After the 15 mins is up and you no longer have the edit option, you would have to ask a mod to delete it for you.....but I shouldn't worry about it...most of us have done a double post at some time or another........


----------

